# Blend modes for sources



## EhsanKia (Jan 12, 2016)

I searched around the web and these forums a bit but couldn't find any mentions of this. Seems like something that might've been mentioned or requested before, but I don't see anything.

For anyone who uses Photoshop, blend modes will probably be familiar. The wikipedia page for it explains it nicely: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blend_modes

Browsers have also started supporting this through CSS.

My question is, would it be possible to have similar thing with Sources in OBS?
They tend to be extremely useful for blending images over the videos.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 13, 2016)

Could probably be added as a filter.


----------



## Testino Delevingne (Jan 29, 2016)

Nice feature but why would you actually use this? This enhances loading time of websites and has no benefits for the user. Only a web editor who is too lazy to open Photoshop could spare some seconds by using these CSS blend modes, but in my opinion the positive effects don't make up for the negative effects. The user should load the website as quick as possible and the developer should make it that way.


----------



## Wendy Stirnberg (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for simple example to explain The Css effects on the Image it can clearly visible on image and i can identify it


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2016)

We do have this available as a filter, though it's limited to images.  It would definitely be unusual/uncommon to do this in real time with actual sources, though I might take a look at adding these sort of options just for fun later on in time.


----------



## CustomPhase (Nov 24, 2018)

Jim said:


> We do have this available as a filter, though it's limited to images.  It would definitely be unusual/uncommon to do this in real time with actual sources, though I might take a look at adding these sort of options just for fun later on in time.


Sorry for necroposting, but has there been any work done in this direction? Blend modes still only applies to images and not sources. Can this be done in some other way, with shaders maybe? Ive also found blend states functions in the libobs API, but i'd prefer not to write my own plugin if possible.


----------



## CrashKoeck (Jun 10, 2019)

Sorry to necro the necro, but I could really take advantage of this as well. I've done some testing and can apply an image with a blend filter on top of any source, but not properly like you would find in Photoshop with sources blending to the rest of the content in the preview window. CustomPhase, have you worked on this at all? Would you like to try to figure this out together?


----------



## VexFX (Oct 15, 2019)

Same... video blend modes for sources would be VERY useful for a lot of streamers, myself included.  I specifically just want an additive/screen and multiply so I can have video effects that blend with my stream for specific events.  Are there any plugins that address this?   How has this thread gone for years without action?  I don't expect a reply given the last few years worth of posts were never responded to....  Times like this make me feel like OBS is dead.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 16, 2019)

You can show your support for this feature here: https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/317/add-blend-modes-for-dynamic-sources


----------



## mevsme (Feb 13, 2020)

Any progress on this?


----------



## Just The Cook (Feb 14, 2020)

EhsanKia said:


> I searched around the web and these forums a bit but couldn't find any mentions of this. Seems like something that might've been mentioned or requested before, but I don't see anything.
> 
> For anyone who uses Photoshop, blend modes will probably be familiar. The wikipedia page for it explains it nicely: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blend_modes
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!


----------



## SkeletonBow (Apr 5, 2020)

This is a great feature idea, and I'd live to see it some day also.  The OBS Project has only a few developers however, and there is more work to be done than there are people doing the work.  Also, being entirely volunteer driven, they work on the features and functionality that is interesting to them to work on at a given time, which is usually the features deemed the most important to the typical user.  From what I understand they are working on a bounty system for the future where people can contribute money towards funding the development of specific pre-screened features, and when the bounty amount is hit for the given feature someone can develop it and submit it for inclusion to claim the bounty money.  This seems like it'd be an ideal candidate for a bounty driven feature in the future.


----------



## Chuzz (Apr 10, 2020)

Blend mode for sources would be excellent, and very useful for some clearly. Interesting that it was mentioned that it available for images... Now I feel stupid because I can't find the filter do do that.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## DJFACT50 (Apr 9, 2021)

Just further throwing my recommendation in for this feature. As a streamer who uses a lot of moving images and visual sources layered over each other, I have been able somewhat use the opacity + a few other filters, but nothing comes close to the options in art and video editors. With DJing seeing such a huge surge on Twitch, this would be a smart feature to implement when the time allowed.


----------



## jongraphs (Jun 6, 2021)

Would love this feature too... Opens up a lot of creative possibilities.


----------



## Mario Mey (Jun 26, 2021)

I stay here if there is an update about this feature...


----------

